# Sage BE fault - no steam from wand/ group head



## Nerofox (Aug 11, 2020)

Hi, long time lurker here and was sure I was a member but clearly lost login perhaps from old email account.

Anyway, fault with barista express that commenced a few days ago so I ran a clean programme and then scaled with Oust. Worked to make one flat white and then overnight same problem.

quick video on YouTube -






doesnt run hot water function either but certainly no steam from wand (removed and cleaned) instead only leaking and steam from grouphead.

Any ideas and who I could call in for repair in Yorkshire?

Thanks

Paul


----------



## Nerofox (Aug 11, 2020)

Actually, added to the above, when trying to run a 1 or 2 cup programme with no portafilter it doesn't release any water now either 😢


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

Are you DIY-able?

If so, there are a few recent threads dealing with no flow on Sage machines.

If not, have you tried the service agents?


----------



## Nerofox (Aug 11, 2020)

Normally happy to give DIY a go if simple enough but think this one may beat me!

Have lodged enquiry with coffee classics who I understand undertake Sage repairs?!?


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

Nerofox said:


> Normally happy to give DIY a go if simple enough but think this one may beat me!
> 
> Have lodged enquiry with coffee classics who I understand undertake Sage repairs?!?


 £££


----------



## Nerofox (Aug 11, 2020)

Yes, I understand. Was hoping people may know of independent repair companies based in northern England/ Yorkshire.

There also appears to be a distinct lack of parts on the sage appliances website to purchase.


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

Nerofox said:


> Yes, I understand. Was hoping people may know of independent repair companies based in northern England/ Yorkshire.
> 
> *There also appears to be a distinct lack of parts on the sage appliances website to purchase. *


 Well, this is quite a common observation and one which stopped my getting Sage. If you don't mind electronic landfill then i imagine its not a problem 

Have a look through the last few threads.

Basically, a espresso machine is nothing more than a pumped kettle. If you want to have a go yourself:



Is water getting to the pump.


Is the pump working


is water leaving the pump


is water getting to the boiler


is water leaving the boiler.


is water getting to the group head


seems to be the basic workflow to fix them. Blocked pipes, blocked valves and scale are the common culprits.

If your machine has stopped since descaling, perhaps do it again as its likely scale has dislodged somewhere. If it were mine, as a last resort, i would mix a nr neat solution of descaler and blast it through. I'd only do this if i could be sure to flush afterwards though. Descaler can be harsh if left but if its that or the landfill, well...

Best of luck.


----------



## Nerofox (Aug 11, 2020)

Any recommended descaler? I've used Oust poured into the tank but I cannot imagine it's too strong.


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

Nerofox said:


> Any recommended descaler? I've used Oust poured into the tank but I cannot imagine it's too strong.


 Dunno. I did some research and ended up using neat oust on my Gaggia when i first got it because it was second hand and from a harder water area than me.

(That's not to say you should or shouldn't either way)


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Nerofox said:


> Any recommended descaler? I've used Oust poured into the tank but I cannot imagine it's too strong.


 I used Kilrock to great effect on a sage. Might be worth a try although I don't know how different it is from oust


----------



## gooner (12 mo ago)

hi paul. did you ever get to the bottom of this problem?.....i have the same thing happening to my sage , when i turn on my steamer or water it only comes out of the group head with only a dribble of water from the wand . have descaled numerous times with both descaler and vinegar but no luck. ive also tried replacing the solenoids but still no luck . would be grateful for any help .


----------



## Nerofox (Aug 11, 2020)

gooner said:


> hi paul. did you ever get to the bottom of this problem?.....i have the same thing happening to my sage , when i turn on my steamer or water it only comes out of the group head with only a dribble of water from the wand . have descaled numerous times with both descaler and vinegar but no luck. ive also tried replacing the solenoids but still no luck . would be grateful for any help .


 I ran descale and cleaning operations numerous times over the course of a week, leaving day between each one and not using the machine otherwise. Took apart wand too and cleaned throughly with a vinegar soaking. It seemed to resolve the problem and it's still going strong now. I clean it more regularly then waiting for 'clean' light since.


----------



## gooner (12 mo ago)

hi paul, i have descaled at least 5 times now, also taken wand apart and soaked . I will try again and do over the course of a week and hope this works as im already sick of instant ......... thanks for getting back so prompt..........G.


----------

